# subwoofer hook up?



## rightaway (Oct 2, 2011)

i have a denon reciever. it has only has one sub out. its a single out. i had to buy a wire that went from a single out to a left and right rca connector. now i want to run two subs. how can i get 4 rca out of one out? i have a huge room. its one big open room. i have a ranch house and the whole basement is the size of the house. 

or

can i run the preamp for the center or surround channels?:huh:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Y adapters are about the only way you can acheive the results you want if i understand your question correctly.:T


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Righta,

If you can make up a cable yourself the answer is two lines from the single RCA out, running equal distance to your subs at the sub split to two RCA's

OR: buy the best "Y" cable - single RCA to an RCA on each Y end. Now depending on how long the "Y" is you will need a interconnect extension Male RCA on one end and Female RCA on the other/or Female RCA at each end of extension. Then another "Y" with appropriate RCA's to attach to extensions.
But the above has too many connections for my liking and the low level signal may need help.

OR: The best way will be to run your single cable "Out" to an amp of your choice and then Left Right out to your subs. Now the question of volume controls...,
But I think we have nearly spent the cost of a comparable AVR with 7.2 setup, if you go this direction.

Its a jury rig unless you buy the NEW AVR or correct low level boost amp (without control attenuation).


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Many subwoofers will have a left and right RCA input. 
But with most of those subs, they will accept a mono signal which only uses one of the two RCA inputs. Check your sub's owners manual or check the labeling on the sub's input jacks.
This way you would only need 1 RCA cable for 1 sub.
Or for 2 subs, you would use one Y splitter (like the one you already have) to send mono signals to each of the 2 subs.


----------



## rightaway (Oct 2, 2011)

is there a draw back to running mono? i heard some subs dont sound right with only one rca in. i have a klh sub now and looking to buy a Velodyne


----------

